# My bees are eating watermelon



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I set out some watermelon for my chickns and my honey bees have covered it. Will they be making honey from it? Anybody heard of this? Theres plenty of water sources nearby if thats all they needed.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

It's an easy source of water and it is sweet. They may try and make honey out of it, but most likely they are just after the sweet water. It is nothing to worry about in the grand scheme of things...


----------

